# FS: 220g tank, 48x18 stand, 300W inline heater, DA controller, 3M sand



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

All,

I still have a few items for sale. Pictures below

~60lbs of white 3M silica sand. 50 cents a pound.

$200 - 220g reef ready aquarium. Tank and overflows only, no plumbing, no stand Sold
$30 - 300w inline heater


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

hi, what the stand is made of?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

kevin22 said:


> hi, what the stand is made of?


It's a 2x4 frame skinned in MDF.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow great deal on the 220g! Perfect Reef tank!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> Wow great deal on the 220g! Perfect Reef tank!


Yeah, I just don't have the room or the money to set it up right now. Hopefully it'll find a home soon.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump......


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Dang, just noticed how cheap the RR 220g is. Ooooh so tempting. Must resist. Would love to have that for my main display reef but alas, no time or energy to make the switchover. Very very tempting. I hate you!!! jk


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Would you consider trading the tank for a nano setup?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Dang, just noticed how cheap the RR 220g is. Ooooh so tempting. Must resist. Would love to have that for my main display reef but alas, no time or energy to make the switchover. Very very tempting. I hate you!!! jk


Come on Anthony, you know you want a bigger tank to test the new skimmer....



MOLOTO said:


> Would you consider trading the tank for a nano setup?


No thanks, needing the cash for the 90g I'm setting up. Thanks though.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

Hi, have you used the stand?
any issues with structure, fit or strength?
I'd paint it black if I take it, would you consider lower price?
cheers
Kevin


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Daniel is very well known and respected on BCA for the quality of his stands.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

thanks, I think I heard of his custom stands, just been out of the hobby for too long.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Daniel is very well known and respected on BCA for the quality of his stands.


Thanks Anthony.



kevin22 said:


> thanks, I think I heard of his custom stands, just been out of the hobby for too long.


The stand is very strong. You're welcome to come take a look at it if you would like.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

I'll try to be be there today or tomorrow after work.
cheers


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump. ~60 lbs of sand and the 300W heater left.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump, tank, heater and some sand left.


----------



## jetfin (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi, I tried to send a pm your inbox is full


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

jetfin said:


> Hi, I tried to send a pm your inbox is full


Cleared some space. What are you interested in?


----------



## Adamo (Apr 15, 2011)

Is the tank still available? I think I mite have convinced my wife


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

There's a couple people ahead of you that are interested. I'll let you know.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Just the heater and some sand left.


----------

